# Otter Squadron



## kallex (16 Mar 2009)

I know someone who just got accepted UTPNCM and is going to RMC.  Can anyone fill in the gaps about what RMC is like for UT's?  Is there info on the web somewhere about this (if there is, I can't find it!).  Any and all info would be appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## Wookilar (17 Mar 2009)

There is no info at all on the internet unfortunately, PSO's know aboslutely less than nothing about Otter Sqn and their day to day activities. There is a few Otter types kicking around here

I graduated May 08, but the situation does literally change year to year (or should I say changes with the Comdt and/or DCdts).

There were 2 service papers put up last year to sort out some of the issues that we were experiencing and supposedly at least some of the recommendations were accepted.

Biggest thing about the UT program, make sure your buddy gets a PLAR done. One at RMC for hios/her degree and the other by CDA to see what courses they have equivalencies for. Trust me, they do not want to do IAP....

If your bud has any particular questions, send me a pm and we'll exchange emails. I keep in touch with my bud's still there, so I can find out what the situation is on the ground.

Wook


----------



## Traffictech72 (8 Apr 2009)

I'm also looking for information about the UT's in Kingston. 

I would like to know if UT's are mostly spending their time to study or if they are involved in military extracurricular activities every now and then. I understand RMC is a military establishment, but I just wonder if, as a UT's, you have to spend most of your free time on parade practice, sports weekend, etc or you are actually free to do what you are getting paid for, study?

I'm 36 years old, seriously looking at the UT program. I got 7 university credits as of yet. I realise going back to school full time will be hard work, but it is worth a try. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Wookilar (9 Apr 2009)

You will loose time to mandatory college activities/events, that is a given.

How much time exactly ebbs and flows with who is in the Chain of Command. The Cadet Wing Sgt-Maj during my time (graduated May 08) let us go as much as he could and our Sqn Comd faught tooth and nail to get us out of Cadet Wing activities. Others in the Chain were not so ..... friendly to us UT's.

Unless things have drastically changed, your weekends in September will be busy until Reunion Weekend as well as in May until grad. There is usually a sports weekend per semester thrown in there, mess dinners, Christmas Dinner and a few other activities throughout the year.

The time taken away from family and studying has been an issue for some time for us. Some things appear to have improved this year.

Wook


----------



## oldandgrey (9 Apr 2009)

The more crss you have better you'll find your life will be at RMC, some things have approved here but it is still not easy at times. make sure what crss you are taking will help to reduce to crs load at RMC and it will work toward your degree. Not all crss are accepted here, however, it will help. 

one advice i can give is make sure to take time off for your family, they will be the greatest support here as long there no major issue. For me it was my family giving me a hard time. even thou i enjoy being at RMC as a UT I wish I went to Civil U. Nevertheless, RMC is a great place...   just make sure you are choosing the right Univ. 

The yrs i have been here I found has change some for the better and other has become worst. THe two Lt we had here over the yrs have fought for us, as Wooke has mention above and he is still doing so... the time you arrive here you might find things are great here...


----------



## billypark (15 Apr 2009)

he was my sqn comd when i got into holding platoon, great guy


----------



## tabernac (15 Apr 2009)

I think oldandgrey means the two Lts Otter has had over the years. As in Lt(N) J******, not 2Lt B****.

Otter was removed from the Cadet Wing CoC last year or the year before, IIRC, so the Sqn doesn't participate in some of the (trivial) Cadet Wing  activities, save for Sports days, Arch parade, Grad parade and such. Otter always seems to win that damn tug of war...

Best of all from my point of view, Otters don't need to be present for parade Mondays or Wednesdays! (A simple Wing Wide email would suffice the majority of the time)


----------



## billypark (17 Apr 2009)

were you a naval weapons tech that was in engineering


----------

